# Just picked up a Mini-LST, Battery question.



## Nitrous SSC (Oct 22, 2004)

I just changed the connectors over to some deans I have so I can use my SuperBrain charger.

Is it OK to charge this pack at 3 amps?


----------



## JeepGuyNJ (Mar 7, 2005)

That might be pushing it for the stock pack. The losi packs I have, I charge at 2amps. myGP1100s on the other hand, seem to like a 3amp charge


----------



## backwoodsracing (Dec 21, 2005)

*mini packs*

do you charge at 2 amps 100 mah for 1 hour? what is the correct way to do this? i have my first mini pack its an orion 1400 i charged it at 1 amp and 100 mah for 60 minuites please help


----------



## Nitrous SSC (Oct 22, 2004)

I found a happy medium tonight. I can get the full 1100 into it before it peaks out and dosn't get very hot at 2 amps.

Thank you for your input


----------



## backwoodsracing (Dec 21, 2005)

*mini lst*

thanks for info


----------

